# Making a trolley for a brompton?



## Sara_H (21 Sep 2014)

Bare with me.

I'm too scared to lock my Brompton up in case someone steals it. 

This is ok if I'm taking it somewhere that I'm just going in, staying in one spot and then moving on, but if say, I'm at a local shopping mall and continuously on the move I find it a pain to heft it about and the wheely things don't really work for anything other than a short pull through the train station etc.

What I'd like is some kind of trolley, that can be carried on the luggage block, that will then carry the Brompton when I'm at my destination.

I was thinkin of some kind of luggage trolley with a telescopic handle, that could somehow be attached to a brompton luggage frame.

Anyone ever attempted such a thing?

My other thought was that I really like the look of the Burley Travoy, but is the base wide enough to fit a folded brompton on?


----------



## CopperBrompton (21 Sep 2014)

Just put Easy Wheels on it then wheel it with the saddle extended - job done!


----------



## Sara_H (21 Sep 2014)

Trikeman said:


> Just put Easy Wheels on it then wheel it with the saddle extended - job done!


Not for hours round the shopping mall!


----------



## CopperBrompton (21 Sep 2014)

Hours???


----------



## Sara_H (21 Sep 2014)

Trikeman said:


> Hours???


Yes, hours! It ill be christmas dress shopping time soon!


----------



## Bill (21 Sep 2014)

Somewhere on the Internet I have seen a video of a feller who fitted a wheel on a tube that fitted into the seat stem of what I must presume to be a Dahon?? He gave instructions on how to make the tubing. Then again you could take up weight lifting so you could carry your cycle with ease....like me!


----------



## Sara_H (21 Sep 2014)

Dwardling Bill said:


> Somewhere on the Internet I have seen a video of a feller who fitted a wheel on a tube that fitted into the seat stem of what I must presume to be a Dahon?? He gave instructions on how to make the tubing. Then again you could take up weight lifting so you could carry your cycle with ease....like me!


Ha ha! I am a big wuss at carrying stuff. I think when I'm out for a leisurly stroll round town it would be better if I had it on a little trolley!


----------



## jefmcg (21 Sep 2014)

I thought shopping was one of the USPs of the Brompton

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34f4i7d4A-c


----------



## Sara_H (21 Sep 2014)

It's fine for a few minutes round a supermarket, but it doesn't really roll free enough to use it as you would a granny trolley.


----------



## srw (22 Sep 2014)

Sara_H said:


> It's fine for a few minutes round a supermarket, but it doesn't really roll free enough to use it as you would a granny trolley.


Fit Easy Wheels - then it does. I was amazed how uch difference they made.


----------



## Ganymede (22 Sep 2014)

I've wheeled a double-bass around London on a cheap little pair of luggage wheels. Well-bungee'd on, you'd be surprised! I'm sure they would subsequently bungee on to the Brommie. Can you borrow a set to try out? I'd lend you mine if we were anywhere close?


----------



## Sara_H (22 Sep 2014)

srw said:


> Fit Easy Wheels - then it does. I was amazed how uch difference they made.



Well, the other part of this is that my OH's been refused entry twice with the bike and I've had a couple of occasions where I've had to be really persuasive to have it allowed into places.
I've taken to hiding it inside a bag and carrying it, but find it rather heavy to lug around, hence thinking of a trolley.



Ganymede said:


> I've wheeled a double-bass around London on a cheap little pair of luggage wheels. Well-bungee'd on, you'd be surprised! I'm sure they would subsequently bungee on to the Brommie. Can you borrow a set to try out? I'd lend you mine if we were anywhere close?



Yes I looked at one of these, was wondering if I'd fit it on to a brompton carrier frame in some way?

http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Go+T...:11919469796028745491|dvc:c|adp:1o1|mt:|bku:1


----------



## Ganymede (22 Sep 2014)

Sara_H said:


> Well, the other part of this is that my OH's been refused entry twice with the bike and I've had a couple of occasions where I've had to be really persuasive to have it allowed into places.
> I've taken to hiding it inside a bag and carrying it, but find it rather heavy to lug around, hence thinking of a trolley.
> 
> 
> ...


The ones I used were more like this: http://www.amazon.co.uk/LIGHTWEIGHT...1411370022&sr=1-3&keywords=wheels+for+luggage (I've linked to Amazon for ease of illustration - I don't use Amazon but bought the wheels in a luggage shop at a station rather randomly in a situation of need). They come with their own bungees. There are several others on there for comparison.


----------



## Brommyboy (22 Sep 2014)

I once tried using a suitcase trolley for a long move of the folded Brommy: the load kept flipping over! Easy wheels or a bag with shoulder straps are the answer!


----------



## Sara_H (22 Sep 2014)

Brommyboy said:


> I once tried using a suitcase trolley for a long move of the folded Brommy: the load kept flipping over! Easy wheels or a bag with shoulder straps are the answer!


I've got a bag with shoulder straps and I find it too heavy and cumbersome to carry for more than a minute or so. And as I said, I'd pefer a trolley that I can put a covered Brompton onto and move around.


----------



## Pale Rider (22 Sep 2014)

Sara_H said:


> Bare with me.



I'd love to, but your husband might not like it.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (22 Sep 2014)

inline skate wheels perhaps? 

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbJD_5HUwv0


----------



## srw (23 Sep 2014)

Ffoeg said:


> inline skate wheels perhaps?
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbJD_5HUwv0



That's what the Easy Wheels are.


----------



## jefmcg (23 Sep 2014)

A folder was my only bicycle for about 4 years, and I put tens of thousands of km on it, and practically never locked it. I took it almost everywhere (restaurants, cinema, department stores). With that in mind, I would suggest that this trip is not one for taking a folder you are afraid to lock up. Some things require public transport, walking, minicab or whatever.

Now my folder is 6 years and 30,000km old (and not a brompton), it's got new life because I am pretty comfortable locking it up with a single hiplok lite, so I can use it on occasions I would not have used it new. Still only carry a lock when I plan on locking it: not need to add another kilo to the carrying weight otherwise.

Edit: if you do get a trolley, I'll be interested in how you get on. I've considered one for flying; with clothes etc and coming close to 30kg, it makes an unwieldy package until you get to the airport trolleys.


----------



## RhythMick (23 Sep 2014)

There's a handle that fits across the M bars that makes a real difference to dragging the B around. Can't remember what it's called but inexpensive and well worth it. Apparently it also extends the life of the bars.


----------



## annedonnelly (23 Sep 2014)

For that sort of shopping trip - if I ever did that sort of shopping!!! - it'd be the hybrid that I could lock up outside.

Failing that, what about the old lady-type shopping trolley with the bag removed? Would the Brompton sit on the base?


----------



## ufkacbln (23 Sep 2014)

Trikeman said:


> Hours???




Wimmin do that


----------



## jefmcg (23 Sep 2014)

annedonnelly said:


> Failing that, what about the old lady-type shopping trolley with the bag removed? Would the Brompton sit on the base?



Omigod! @Sara_H you need one of these!

(first seen http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/somehow-won-a-trailer.159320/)


----------



## shouldbeinbed (23 Sep 2014)

realistically you need to be thinking getting it home with all the shopping in too

http://www.shoppingtrolleysdirect.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=TS-FOLDING-BOOT-TROLLEY-CART-633400

http://www.thesportshq.com/confiden...ign=shopping&gclid=CMeQ3Y2E98ACFUXLtAodeiwAgg


option 2 has the advantage of a bike attachment mechanism as standard, assuming it fits or can be fettled safely to - I used a Burley trailer straight as was on my Birdy folder for years ad did a good size grocery shop and carried quite bulky loads when the kids had finished with it

option 1 would be a bodge job all ways up but cheaper


----------



## Ganymede (23 Sep 2014)

shouldbeinbed said:


> realistically you need to be thinking getting it home with all the shopping in too
> 
> http://www.shoppingtrolleysdirect.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=TS-FOLDING-BOOT-TROLLEY-CART-633400
> 
> ...


That first one's brilliant, and having read the blurb:

*"...the most seductive designs in the new folding box cart collection."*

I think I have to have one, and BE SEDUCED. BY A BOX CART. Yeah!

The baby-bike one is v. appropriate as I'm sure Sara_H's Brommie is her baby!


----------



## CopperBrompton (23 Sep 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> Wimmin do that


I've so far managed to find more civilised ones.


----------



## Sara_H (23 Sep 2014)

jefmcg said:


> Omigod! @Sara_H you need one of these!
> 
> (first seen http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/somehow-won-a-trailer.159320/)


I know! I entered the competition but was pipped at the post!


----------

